# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Ενσωμάτωση μαγνητικών επαφών συναγερμού στην κατασκευή των κουφωμάτων

## makismarkos

Τα συστήματα συναγερμού έχουν γίνει πλέον απαραίτητα. Η ανάγκη για την εφαρμογή των συστημάτων συναγερμού αφορά ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους, όλα τα είδη κατοικιών. Δικαιολογημένα λοιπόν οι μαγνητικές επαφές των συναγερμών έχουν γίνει αναπόσπαστο αξεσουάρ των κουφωμάτων είτε αυτά εγκαθίστανται σε νεόδμητες ή υφιστάμενες μονοκατοικίες είτε σε διαμερίσματα.



Μπορούμε λοιπόν να ενσωματώσουμε τις μαγνητικές επαφές συναγερμού στην κατασκευή του κουφώματος; Το ερώτημα αποκτά ιδιαίτερη σημασία, όταν η ποιότητα της κατοικίας είναι αδιαπραγμάτευτη και οι απαιτήσεις στην αισθητική υψηλές. 



Την απάντηση έχουν δώσει πρώτες οι σχεδιαστικές ομάδες όπως αυτή της SCHUKO, η οποία προσφέρει στο σύστημά της, αντικρίσματα του μηχανισμού κλεισίματος τα οποία είναι και μαγνητικές επαφές. Το σύστημα υποστηρίζεται από ειδικές οπές  στο profile, μέσα από το οποίο περνά η καλωδίωση, έτοιμη να συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο συναγερμού.
Όσο αφορά τα ξύλινα κουφώματα παρόμοια λύση έχει δοθεί από την ROTO η οποία προμηθεύει μαγνητικές επαφές κυλινδρικής διατομής Φ6mm,  προσαρμοσμένες σε ανάλογη οπή εγκάρσια στο κατωκάσι των κουφωμάτων. Με τον τρόπο αυτό το κούφωμα παραμένει ‘παγιδευμένο’ ακόμα και αν βρίσκεται σε θέση ανάκλισης.
Θα ήταν παράληψη να μην αναφερθούμε στο κόστος αυτών των λύσεων για το οποίο, χωρίς να αναφέρουμε αριθμούς, μπορούμε να πούμε ότι είναι προσιτό.
Για όσους λοιπόν δεν αφήνουν τίποτα στην τύχη και πιστεύουν ότι η διαφορά κρίνεται στις λεπτομέρειες, υπάρχουν λύσεις που τεκμηριώνονται με προδιαγραφές και σχέδια. Δεν μένει παρά να απευθυνθούν σε ενημερωμένους συνεργάτες.

Εσείς γνωρίζατε ότι πλέον γίνεται ενσωμάτωση μαγνητικών επαφών συναγερμού στην κατασκευή των κουφωμάτων?

----------


## chipakos-original

Φυσικά και γνωρίζουμε για την ενσωμάτωση των μαγνητικών επαφών στα κουφώματα.

----------

